# Please help with Melon Sword(Echinodorus Osiris) Problem



## Amgorp (Jan 22, 2012)

I got this plant about 2 months ago. At first it was actively growing and looking healthy, it produced 6 or 7 new leaves each new leaf somewhat bigger than the previous. For the last two weeks it produced three new leaves that would initially look normally but after reaching about one inch (2.5 centimeters) they slowdown and develop brown spots at the base. The first of this affected leaves grew to about 1/3 of normal size and then rotted away at the stem. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

First off welcome to the forum!

Second could you give some info on your tank,like what kind of lighting,substrate,if you dose any kind of ferts.Also a pic of the plant would help us identify a little better.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How deep is it buried? You can over bury them, although it is hard to affect it much. Personally, I wouldn't worry very much as long as the main part of the plant still looks healthy. Maybe the new leaves were already coming in when it was planted and were damaged? You should have at least 2" of substrate and it should be placed in an area not too close to the glass as the roots grow very long.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have a Melon Sword that I started from a baby, and it's kinda' stopped growing.... it got fairly long leaves - maybe 5-6" - really quickly at first, but has kinda' 'plateaued' and doesn't seem to be getting any new leaves or getting any taller.... maybe they slow down as the age?


----------



## Amgorp (Jan 22, 2012)

majerah1 said:


> First off welcome to the forum!
> 
> Second could you give some info on your tank,like what kind of lighting,substrate,if you dose any kind of ferts.Also a pic of the plant would help us identify a little better.


Thanks for replying. Here are the pictures:

http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/uploads/16596/IMG_4550.JPG - this how the plant looks

http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/uploads/16596/IMG_4551.JPG  - this is a close-up view; you could see light-brown spots on the stems in the middle.

http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/uploads/16596/IMG_4549.JPG - this is a leaf that rotted away

It looks like some kind of infection to me. Though I never heard of aquarium plant infections.

Again, any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------

